# Weiterbildung via Abendschule - Quatsch oder Gut****?



## one6666 (9. August 2010)

Hallo,

habe einen lausigen Hauptschul Abschluss und eine lausige Ausbildung als Teilezurichter(Metallverarbeiter),
egal was ich mache ich bekomm immer die letzten Drecksjobs  ,
hinzu kommt meine Faulheit die mit nix zu vergleichen ist,
wenn ich mir die Hand abhacken müsste, um dann mein restliches Leben gutes Geld für's nix tuhen zu bekommen, würde ich die andere gleich mit abhacken 

Nix tuhen heißt für mich, eine Arbeit bei der ich mich *Körperlich* nicht anstrengen muss!

Es gibt ja nun viele Weiterbildung zb. C++ oder Java Programmierer,
so eine Weiterbildung soll 15 Monate dauern(9Stunden in der Woche) und dann bekommt man ein Zertifikat das man C++ oder Java Entwickler ist,
aber bekommt man dann auch Arbeit,
kann mir gut vorstellen das manch ein Chef dann sagt "Ne wir brauchen einen echten Programmierer, und keinen 08/15 Abendschulen Entwickler" ist das so?

Und wer zahlt sowas, die schreiben zwar das Amt zahlt das, 
aber mir wollten die als ich arbeitslose war nix zahlen,
weil ich schon eine Ausbildung habe hat da Jemand erfahrung?

Und was kostet sowas wenn man es selbst bezahlen will, da schreiben die nähmlich nix hin ?


----------



## Dr Dau (10. August 2010)

Hallo!



one6666 hat gesagt.:


> .....egal was ich mache ich bekomm immer die letzten Drecksjobs .....


Andere bekommen noch weniger.


one6666 hat gesagt.:


> .....hinzu kommt meine Faulheit die mit nix zu vergleichen ist.....


Irgendwann wird sich die Faulheit rechnen.
Ich weiss ja nicht wie alt Du bist, aber irgendwann sind die Knochen kaputt..... natürlich vor der Rente.
Wenn Du Dich bis dahin nicht durch Fleiss hochgearbeitet hast, bist Du weg vom Fenster.



one6666 hat gesagt.:


> wenn ich mir die Hand abhacken müsste, um dann mein restliches Leben gutes Geld für's nix tuhen zu bekommen, würde ich die andere gleich mit abhacken


Lass die Hände dran..... um fürs nichts tun Geld zu bekommen, gibt es auch alternativen:
1. knacke den Jackpot. 
2. werde Bürgermeister in einer Stadt die überfüllte Grossveranstaltungen zulässt und trete nicht zurück. *pfeif*
3. werde Politiker, verspreche viel und halte möglichst wenig ein. 



one6666 hat gesagt.:


> Nix tuhen heißt für mich, eine Arbeit bei der ich mich *Körperlich* nicht anstrengen muss!


Hmm, Matratzentester?!



one6666 hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt ja nun viele Weiterbildung zb. C++ oder Java Programmierer,
> so eine Weiterbildung soll 15 Monate dauern(9Stunden in der Woche) und dann bekommt man ein Zertifikat das man C++ oder Java Entwickler ist,
> aber bekommt man dann auch Arbeit,
> kann mir gut vorstellen das manch ein Chef dann sagt "Ne wir brauchen einen echten Programmierer, und keinen 08/15 Abendschulen Entwickler" ist das so?


Keine Ahnung..... aber Andere gehen jahrelang zur Uni/FH (z.B. als Informatiker).
Ich behaupte aber dass man als Hauptschüler in dem Bereich kaum eine Chance hat..... da wird ein Zertifikat nicht viel dran ändern.



one6666 hat gesagt.:


> Und wer zahlt sowas, die schreiben zwar das Amt zahlt das,
> aber mir wollten die als ich arbeitslose war nix zahlen,
> weil ich schon eine Ausbildung habe hat da Jemand erfahrung?


Hat man keine Ausbildung, wird i.d.R. auch keine Umschulung/Weiterbildung bezahlt, weil man eh zu den hoffnungslosen Fällen geschoben wird.
Hat man doch eine Ausbildung, wird auch keine Umschulung/Weiterbildung bezahlt, da man ja bereits "gute Chancen am Arbeitsmarkt" hat. *hüstel*
Ein Teufelskreis..... 
Das Problem ist dass eine Umschulung/Weiterbildung eine "kann Leistung" ist.
Das Amt kann die Kosten also übernehmen, muss es aber nicht.
Ob die Kosten übernommen werden, wird im Einzelfall entschieden.
Der Erfolg (oder auch Misserfolg) hängt davon ab, wie seher sich der zuständige Sachbearbeiter für die jeweilige Person beim Amtsleiter einsetzt.
Die besten Chancen hat man wohl wenn man einen Schulabschluss und eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung hat, in dem Beruf jahrelang gearbeitet hat, und ihn dann aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mehr ausüben kann/darf.



one6666 hat gesagt.:


> Und was kostet sowas wenn man es selbst bezahlen will, da schreiben die nähmlich nix hin ?


Das Jahr hat 52 Wochen, plus die 3 übrigen Monate kommen wir insgesamt also auf ca. 65 Wochen.
65 Wochen mal 9 Stunden pro Woche, macht insgesamt 585 Stunden in den 15 Monaten.
Der "Lehrer" muss bezahlt werden, genauso wie die Räumlichkeiten.
Ich gehe davon aus dass nicht nur Theorie gepaukt wird, also muss auch Technik (z.B. Computer) bezahlt werden.
Ausserdem will die Bildungseinrichtung ja auch noch etwas verdienen.
Wenn wir jetzt einfach mal einen Stundensatz von 25 EUR annehmen (ich denke er dürfte wohl eher noch höher liegen), kommen wir bei 585 Stunden also auf 14.625 EUR.
"Otto Normal" muss dafür erstmal lange stricken..... und ein alleinstehender Hartz4 Empfänger muss damit (bei uns) fast 2 Jahre auskommen.
Die Summe ist also nicht grad ein Pappenstiel. 
Somit ist es auch nicht verwunderlich dass das Amt die Kosten nur für einen kleinen, fein säuberlich ausgewählten, Personenkreis übernimmt.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Leola13 (10. August 2010)

Hai,


one6666 hat gesagt.:


> hinzu kommt meine Faulheit die mit nix zu vergleichen ist,
> 
> Nix tuhen heißt für mich, eine Arbeit bei der ich mich *Körperlich* nicht anstrengen muss!
> 
> so eine Weiterbildung soll 15 Monate dauern(9Stunden in der Woche) und



Deine angesprochene Faulheit wird dich wohl innerhalb der 15 Monate ausbremsen. 

Wenn für dich "nix tuen", sich nur auf körperliches Arbeiten bezieht, dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch. 

Ich denke mal, das so eine Weiterbildung *sehr* anstrengend ist und (meine mich erinnern zu können) das > 50% aller Teilnehmer vor Beendigung die Ausbildung abbrechen.

Über Anerkennung und Kosten kannst du ruhig mal unverbindlich das Arbeitsamt oder den Anbieter der Kurse fragen.
(Wenn es jemand schafft nach 15 Monaten einen guten Abschluß hinzulegen, ist dies sicher Beweis für ein grosses Engagement und spielt bei der Bewertung einer möglichen Einstellung auch eine Rolle.)

Ciao Stefan

PS : Den Kommentaren des Doktors habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## tombe (10. August 2010)

Also wenn du dich bei einer Abendschule weiterbildest ist dagegen sicher nichts zu sagen. Doch das dir irgendein Chef dann einen extra hohen Stundelohn bezahlt weil du so fit in dem Bereich bist. Darauf würde ich nicht hoffen. Diese Zertifikate haben soweit ich es mitbekommen habe am Arbeitsmarkt kein so hohes Ansehen.

Was die Faulheit angeht, so muss ich zu meiner Schande zugeben, das ich auch oft damit zu kämpfen habe. Das hat mir in meinem Leben sicher schon so manche Chance versaut.

Es hilft hier wirklich nur eins: Arschbacken zusammenkneifen und zeigen was man kann. Die heutige Zeit macht es dir sicher nicht leichter auf diese Art etwas zu erreichen. Doch früher ober später wird es sich bezahlt machen. Du musst halt nur zeigen das du arbeiten willst und das du die Arbeit auch anständig und richtig machst.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## one6666 (11. August 2010)

Hallo @ All,

sind wir uns ja alle drüber einig das so ein Zertifikat keinen hohen Stellenwert hat,
gibt zwar noch Alternativen zb. Techniker(ABI ist gleich mit drin) dauert aber 4 Jahre und ich müsste erst den Realschulabschluss dafür machen, also auch nicht möglich weil keiner dafür zahlt.

Was nun eine zweite Ausbildung? Vielleicht als Webdesigner ? 

Kann gut Designen hier mal ein alter Entwurf -> http://www2.pic-upload.de/21.08.09/6vppy6axmxpj.png (Der Content dient nur als Platzhalter),
wenn ich wöllte könnte ich auch der beste Webdesigner Deutschlands werde(kein Witz 100% ernst),
da ich aber so viel Streß in meinen Leben habe wegen ****** Jobs und schlechter Bezahlung,
kann ich mich nicht auf das Designen konzentrieren

Zudem würde ich erfahrungen in -> HTML/CSS/Javascript/Aja/PHP/Mysql und Actinscript2 mitbringen, und Flash und Photoshop erfahrungen, in Cinema 4D habe ich auch schon rein geschnuppert

Sollte ja reichen um trotz schlechten Hauptschulabschluss eine Ausbildung im Bereich Webdesign zu finden,
aber wie soll ich dann Miete, Strom, Tele/Inet, Allgemeine Rechnungen, Essen usw. weiter zahlen, bekomme keine Zuschüsse vom Amt das weiß ich schon sicher 

Könnte aus meiner total überteuereten Wohung ausziehen,
aber auch ist hier in Siegen nicht viel los mit Webdesign müsste ja dann wegziehen,
und dafür ist dann auch kein Geld da.

Was eine ******e man dreht sich jeden Tag im Kreiß


----------



## tombe (11. August 2010)

> wenn ich wöllte könnte ich auch der beste Webdesigner Deutschlands werde(kein Witz 100% ernst)



Also ein gesundes Selbstbewußtsein ist schon was wert. Aber diese Aussage ist dann wohl doch zumindest ein bisschen hoch gegriffen. Wobei ich zugeben muss das der Entwurf wirklich gut aussieht.



> Zudem würde ich erfahrungen in -> HTML/CSS/Javascript/Aja/PHP/Mysql und Actinscript2 mitbringen, und Flash und Photoshop erfahrungen, in Cinema 4D habe ich auch schon rein geschnuppert



Wenn du dich mit all dem wirklich auskennst, dann spielt es meiner Meinung nach keine Rolle ob du in Siegen, Timbucktu oder sonst wo wohnst.
Du könntest dir eine eigene Homepage erstellen und anbieten Seiten für z.B. kleine oder mittlere Unternehmen zu erstellen und zu pflegen.
Damit könntest du dir dann vielleicht was nebenher verdienen und hättest dann auch die Chance langfristig andere Möglichkeiten wahrzunehmen.

Mach doch mal folgendes:

Schau dich doch einfach mal bei dir in der Stadt um und notiere dir die Domains einiger Firmen.
Dann schaust du dir die Seiten an und du wirst sehen es gibt jede Menge wirklich schlechter Firmenauftritte im Netz.
Du erstellst einen eigenen Entwurf und überträgst in ins Internet (natürlich mit einem entsprechenden Hinweis das es nur ein Entwurf und nicht die Originalseite ist)
Du rufst bei der Firma an oder gehst persönlich hin und stellst deine Arbeit vor.
Wenn du wirklich so gut bist wie du behaptest, dann wäre es doch gelacht wenn nicht einer dein Angebot annehmen würde.


----------



## Dr Dau (11. August 2010)

one6666 hat gesagt.:


> .....da ich aber so viel Streß in meinen Leben habe wegen ****** Jobs und schlechter Bezahlung,
> kann ich mich nicht auf das Designen konzentrieren


Unter Stressbedingungen leidet also Deine Leistungsfähigkeit.
Oder anders ausgedrückt: Du bist nicht belastbar.
Ein von Grund auf schlechte Voraussetzung für einen Job.
Darn solltest Du unbedingt arbeiten.



one6666 hat gesagt.:


> Zudem würde ich erfahrungen in -> HTML/CSS/Javascript/Aja/PHP/Mysql und Actinscript2 mitbringen, und Flash und Photoshop erfahrungen, in Cinema 4D habe ich auch schon rein geschnuppert
> 
> Sollte ja reichen um trotz schlechten Hauptschulabschluss eine Ausbildung im Bereich Webdesign zu finden,.....


Ob es langt, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.
Als Webdesigner solltest Du aber auch Kenntnisse über verschiedene Browser unter verschiedenen Betriebssystemen haben.
Ausserdem solltest Du Kenntnisse über Datei-/Verzeichnissrechte unter den verschiedenen Serversystemen haben.



one6666 hat gesagt.:


> .....aber wie soll ich dann Miete, Strom, Tele/Inet, Allgemeine Rechnungen, Essen usw. weiter zahlen, bekomme keine Zuschüsse vom Amt das weiß ich schon sicher


Falls es Dir entgangen sein sollte, wir leben in einem Sozialstaat.
Wenn Du trotz Arbeit Deinen Lebensunterhalt nicht selbst bestreiten kannst, kannst Du "ergänzende Hilfe zum Lebensunterhalt" beantragen (im Volksmund auch Hartz4 genannt).
Im Gegensatz zur Kostenübernahme einer Umschulung/Weiterbildung, hast Du dazu einen gesetzlichen Anspruch (sofern die Voraussetzungen erfüllt werden --> also z.B. kein Vermögen, teures Auto etc.).

Für einen alleinstehenden beträgt der Regelsatz derzeit 359,- EUR, zzgl. der Miete für eine angemessene Wohnung (sagen wir mal 350,- EUR --> hängt von der Region ab) und angemessener Heizkosten von z.B. 50,- EUR).
Macht zusammen also 759,- EUR.
Bei einer Ausbildung verdienst Du aber Geld, welches auf o.g. Summe angerechnet wird, abzüglich einem anrechnungsfreien Betrag in Höhe von 100,- EUR.
Wenn Du in der Ausbildung z.B. 400,- EUR verdienst, kommst Du mit Hartz4 auf 859,- EUR.
Nicht viel, aber man kann überleben.
Da eine Ausbildung i.d.R. ein Vollzeitjob ist (und Dir letztenendes ja auch besser Chancen am Arbeitsmarkt bieten soll), wird Dich das Jobcenter/die ARGE normalerweise auch nicht mit irgendwelchen Trainingsmassnahmen oder "Arbeitsgelegenheiten" (1-Euro-Job) nerven.
Und falls doch, sollte ein klärendes Gespräch zwischen Anwalt und Amtsleiter helfen.
Hartz4 ist kein Dahrlen, Du musst das erhaltene Geld später also auch nicht zurückzahlen.
Über die Möglichkeit mit Hartz4 solltest Du also auch mal nachdenken.



one6666 hat gesagt.:


> Könnte aus meiner total überteuereten Wohung ausziehen,
> aber auch ist hier in Siegen nicht viel los mit Webdesign müsste ja dann wegziehen,
> und dafür ist dann auch kein Geld da.


Du weisst nicht wie Du eine Ausbildung/Umschulung/Weiterbildung finanzieren sollt, wohnst aber in einer "total überteuerten" Wohnung?
Scheinbar ist Dir ein Statussymbol wichtiger als alles Andere..... das ist der erste Schritt in die Überschuldung. 
Ein Mercedes Sprinter übers Wochenende kostet nun nicht sooo viel (die meisten Vermieter bieten für eine winzige Gebühr auch so nützliche Helferlein wie Treppenkarren, Tragegurte usw. zur Miete an).
Meine Freunde haben über die Helferlein gelacht..... aber als sie meine 20 Jahre alte (und somit auch sehr schwere) Waschmaschine in die 2. Etage (ohne Fahrstuhl ) wuchten sollten, haben sie doch die Treppenkarre genommen. 
2-3 Umzugshelfer aus dem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kosten auch nicht viel.
Für die neue Mietsicherheit sollte ein Dispo ausreichend sein..... die alte Mietsicherheit bekommst Du ja wieder und kannst damit das Konto schnell wieder ausgleichen.

Klar, ein Umzug bringt Dir zwar nicht die dicke Kohle..... erst recht nicht von Heute auf Morgen, aber wer was an seiner Situation ändern will sollte auch dazu bereit sein finanziell etwas kürzer zu treten.
Du kannst also die Ar***backen zusammenkneifen und neue Wege gehen, oder aber bei Deinem jetzigen Job bleiben und mit 50 Jahren Hartz4 bis zur Rente beziehen, weil Dich niemand mehr mit Deinen dann mittlerweile kaputten Knochen haben will.


----------



## peper (14. August 2010)

Meitser-BAföG 
Und nein gibt es nicht nur für die Meisterausbildung


----------



## grobee (16. Dezember 2010)

Hauptschulabschluß kaufen.
Berufsabschluß kaufen.
Seht mal hier nach:

http://frogbees.ohost.de

stressfrei


----------



## tombe (16. Dezember 2010)

Na toll, wenn es so legal ist, warum gibt es dann so ein Unternehmen nicht gleich hier in Deutschland. Muss man nicht erst alles von Thailand hier her schicken.

Das ist doch absoluter Blödsinn. Wer sich darauf einlässt, der braucht sich nicht zu wundern warum er z.B. den Hauptschulabschluss nicht geschafft hat.


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Dezember 2010)

Naja, ein bedrucktes Blatt Papier zu kaufen, ist in Deutschland nicht verboten.
Und was auf den Blatt Papier drauf steht, spielt auch erstmal keine Rolle.
Ich würde es wie mit dem Geld handhaben..... wenn selbst der dümmste Laie erkennen muss dass es sich nicht um ein echtes Zeugnis handelt, gibts keine Probleme.
Probleme treten allerdings definitiv auf wenn auf dem Zeugnis:
1. eine real existierende Schule benannt wird.
2. real existierende Namen von Lehrkräften/der Schulleitung benannt werden.
3. eine real existierende Unterschrift verwendet wird.
4. ein real existierender Stempel verwendet wird.
Denn dann ist es ganz klar Urkundenfälschung.

Wenn als Schule z.B. die "Satansschule" in "0815 brennende Hölle" benannt wird, die Unterschrift vom "Weihnachtsmann" stammt und als Stempel der Pfotenabdruck von Nachbars Mieze herhalten muss, sollte wohl jedem klar sein dass das Zeugnis "nicht so ganz" ernstzunehmen ist. 

Unabhängig davon:
Wer sich mit solch einem Zeugnis bewirbt, begeht Betrug.
Neben den Strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen können ausserdem auch zivilrechtliche hinzukommen (fristlose Kündigung, Schadenersatzforderungen.....).

PS: irgendwo habe ich noch meinen "Agentenausweis" aus den 70er Jahren rumliegen (war damals im Yps-Heft).....


----------



## Leola13 (16. Dezember 2010)

Hai,

Yps war cool !!

Was hilft dir dein gekauftes Zeugnis, wenn du bei der ersten wirklichen "Aufgabe", beweisst, dass du einfach gar keine Ahnung hast. !?

Ciao  Stefan


----------



## MiMi (17. Dezember 2010)

Wieso schlaegt keiner nen Praktika vor?
Man muss zwar vermutlich erstmal umsonst arbeiten, aber als arbeitloser darf man doch 2 Wochen Praktika machen (korrigiert mich falls ich falsch liege, abe rsowas kann man immernoch nachfragen). So kannst du dich im Betrieb beweisen, zb mit deinem Webdesign. 
Am besten direkt hingehen und deine Testseite bereithalten. Alle Unterlagen ordentlich dabei haben. Aber rechne mit einigen Absagen bevor es klappt, und net nur in der Naehe umschauen sondern auch in einem groesserem Umkreis.


----------



## ronaldh (21. Dezember 2010)

Irgendwie fällt mir zu dem Thread nicht viel ein. Da wundert sich einer, der nach eigener Aussage extrem faul ist, dass er nur die Drecksjobs bekommt. Ein anderer meint, dass ein gekaufter Hauptschulabschluss erstrebenswert ist (tschuldigung, wenn man schon den Hauptschulabschluss nicht schafft, sollte man sich gar nicht erst Gedanken um einen Beruf in der IT-Branche machen). 

Für einen, der sich selbst als "faul" bezeichnet, ist die IT-Branche ohnehin das falsche Metier, da hier grundsätzlich ein über das normale Maß hinausgehendes Engagement erwartet wird. Was "körperliche" Arbeit anbelangt: Sicherlich muss in der IT keine Stahlrohre durch die Gegend schleppen, jedoch ist volle Konzentration über den gesamten Tag (und da reden wir auch nicht immer von 8-Stunden-Tagen) durchaus auch anstrengend.

Erst, wenn man bereit ist, wirklich an die Grenzen der eigenen Leistungsfähigkeit zu gehen, kommt man auch wirklich weiter. 



> wenn ich mir die Hand abhacken müsste, um dann mein restliches Leben gutes Geld für's nix tuhen zu bekommen, würde ich die andere gleich mit abhacken


Ich denke, dafür müsstest Du Dir einiges mehr abhacken. Gutes Geld gibt es nur, wenn sich dies für einen potentiellen Arbeitgeber rechnet.


----------



## tombe (21. Dezember 2010)

> wenn ich mir die Hand abhacken müsste, um dann mein restliches Leben gutes Geld für's nix tuhen zu bekommen, würde ich die andere gleich mit abhacken



Ich will ja jetzt niemanden auf dumme Gedanken bringen, aber wie wäre es dann hiermit:
http://www.koerperwelten.de/

OT: Wer die Möglichkeit hat sich die Ausstellung anzuschauen, ich war mal dort (ist leider schon wieder ein paar Jahre her) und ich würde es immer wieder tun!


----------

